

Shutting down a product? Sell it. - frogly

If you have a MVP that's making $50 - $100 a month, but don't have the heart to work on it anymore, don't let it die!<p>Sell it!<p>I want to buy a (very) small old fashioned desktop app or SASS app that I can take over and try and grow.<p>If you have anything sitting on your back burner and want to get rid of it, let me know!
======
jjets718
Hi Jim. I'm the founder of a small web app called Skimling. It allows students
to have their essays graded and marked for feedback by teachers. It hasn't
done so well, and I'm looking to move onto a new project. If you're interested
in hearing more, email me at jack@skimling.com.

